# Wie kann ich in NetBeans Applikationen visuell bearbeiten



## Kodama (27. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich in NetBeans meine Applikations-GUIs visuell zusammenstellen, ähnlich wie in Visual Studio?
Ich bräuchte eine kleine Anleitung, da ich auf dem Gebiet Neuling bin, ich aber unbedingt diese Funktionalität benötige, um meine Applikation mit einer benutzerfreundlichen GUI auszustatten.

Oder kennt jemand eine andere, besser Software, die auch leicht zu konfigurieren ist?

Danke & Gruß, Micha


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Feb 2006)

http://testwww.netbeans.org/kb/50/quickstart-gui_swfs/001_gui_builder_ui.html


----------



## Kodama (27. Feb 2006)

Super, dass isses, ich danke dir gewaltig  :toll:   

Gruß, Micha


----------

